# Expensive Face



## SonRisa (Mar 22, 2006)

In light of today's OUTRAGEOUS auction for Judy Blue I decided to use mine along with some other rarities. Hence, an expensive face . . .



























Eyes: Soft brown in crease with 224, Judy Blue on lid with 242, Bronze pigment on outer crease/lid with 224 brush, Mahogany e/s on outer lid with 219 brush, Sleepy e/s and picadilly e/s on browbone with 275 brush, Decorator Pink on inner eye with 219 brush. Engraved on upper waterline, Bountiful Brown on lower waterline. Zoomblack mascara

Cheeks: stereo rose and Pleasureflush

Lips: Pink Fuschia lipliner and Heatherette lipstick


----------



## pinkmilk (Mar 22, 2006)

That lipstick is so hot on you!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 22, 2006)

Beautiful as always girlie!

I love Heatherette lipstick on you!  I wish I would have gotten my hands on one.


----------



## DJNina (Mar 22, 2006)

I dont think there is one thing that you post that I dont like


----------



## brandi (Mar 22, 2006)

i LOVE it... esp. the PINK lips!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 22, 2006)

wow ur lips really pop with that color and i love the eyes


----------



## XoXo (Mar 22, 2006)

gorgeous....love the lips!


----------



## ladycandy (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the shadow!
You always make it look so easy


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 22, 2006)

sooo pretty!   love your lips!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dude, Heatherette looks so awesome on you.  My friend has it and looks like a drag queen, but you work it really well!


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you know how envious I am of you? You have all the skills, all the beauty, AND Heatherette lipstick. Did you by chance pick up any back-ups of it? You must have one hiding in your stash somewhere....


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 23, 2006)

gorgeous!!
now, is there anything LE that MAC made that you don't have? You have the best collection, the best skills...you should be MAC's offical spokesmodel!


----------



## michele1234 (Mar 23, 2006)

im loving that lip color on you and i have been trying to get my hands on it


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 23, 2006)

Love it.


----------



## roxybc (Mar 23, 2006)

I was just thinking about your great FOTD's the other day!  Gald to see you post more.  I can't believe that you actually use your $$$$ Judy Blue eye shadow!!! But you do have 2 don't you? (one that you don't use?)


----------



## dave1986 (Mar 23, 2006)

If I Were Str8 Our Lips Would Be Good Together Lol!!!!!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 23, 2006)

Soo amazing girl! you are always soo stunning!!! I'm in love with that lip color!  I'm guessing Heatherette is hard to find?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 23, 2006)

*cries* I've never seen so many expensive products that I want on one face! Can I just say that I now have a huge lemming for that l/s? And the pigment... and I've always wanted that MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh*

And it doesn't help that they all look so beautiful on you! Amazing job as usual! You can pull off any lip color!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 23, 2006)

You're amazing - always!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Do you know how envious I am of you? You have all the skills, all the beauty, AND Heatherette lipstick. Did you by chance pick up any back-ups of it? You must have one hiding in your stash somewhere....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I actually don't have another. I'm getting another one from a friend, but it's for a friend who's going to have heart surgery :-/



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_I was just thinking about your great FOTD's the other day!  Gald to see you post more.  I can't believe that you actually use your $$$$ Judy Blue eye shadow!!! But you do have 2 don't you? (one that you don't use?)_

 

I do have 2! And this is the first time I ever used the one that I plan on using


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 23, 2006)

wow thats such a hot look! those lips are yummy!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 23, 2006)

pretty!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

pretty...


----------



## Navessa (Mar 23, 2006)

gorgeous!

(freckles look great on you, i think they give you character!)


----------



## user4 (Mar 23, 2006)

Decorator Pink on inner eye is sooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## n_j_t (Mar 23, 2006)

I love it! Those colors look awesome together.


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

Decorator Pink looks awesome!!!! Was it part of a quad??


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Total Hotness!!! That Blue Is Sweettttt!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

I love your FOTD theme!  I like to see how the rare stuff really looks in real life...and on you it's freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_gorgeous!!
now, is there anything LE that MAC made that you don't have? You have the best collection, the best skills...you should be MAC's offical spokesmodel!_

 
Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 24, 2006)

i'm drooling over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... i love the lips... SO HOT PINK!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 24, 2006)

That lipstick - I want it!!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 24, 2006)

hahahaha!  this is the ultimate lemming face!


----------



## Joke (Mar 24, 2006)

I totally love this expensive FOTD


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 24, 2006)

i LOVE the eyes!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 24, 2006)

makeup-flawless, but your skin!perfect!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 24, 2006)

Love the eyes.


----------



## KJam (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow - makes me wish I would have bid $450 on Judy Blue!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

I WANT YOUR LIPS!!! fabulous job


----------



## hundove (Mar 31, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!! 
i LOVe your makeup style and application! 
Does anyone have the link to Sonrisa's turtorial she gave in the LJ forum?
and the link to the website where all of you post in LJ?
Thanks


----------



## hundove (Mar 31, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!! 
i LOVe your makeup style and application! 
Does anyone have the link to Sonrisa's turtorial she gave in the LJ forum?
and the link to the website where all of you post in LJ?
Thanks


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 31, 2006)

You are too hot!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 1, 2006)

LOVE THE EYES !! You always do such a great job on your makeup. So jealous.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 17, 2006)

ahhh that's awsome! i always wondered how Judy Blue realy looks on the skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. thanks for sharing


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 17, 2006)

I miss Risa's looks... where you been girl???


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

...........


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 6, 2007)

I love that picadilly e/s & the lips!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the bronze-y blended crease colors.  Beautiful!


----------



## asian_eyes (Apr 6, 2007)

Brilliant color combo!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Feb 2, 2008)

You are amazingly beautiful
And that sure is an expensive face!  That Heatherette l/s is to die for!!!


----------



## entipy (Feb 2, 2008)

The eyes are really pretty!


----------

